# Spicy foods and metabolism?



## CherryRed (Apr 26, 2007)

I was reading through the calorie counting thread and I remembered something I'd heard a while ago. Someone once told me that eating spicy foods increases your metabolic rate. Anyone know if that's a myth? I'd be interested in finally finding out since I love my spices.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 26, 2007)

Each person's metabolism is unique due to their unique physical makeup and physical behavior. Basil Metabolism Rate (BMR) is a complex and sometimes controversial issue. Google has pages and pages of information on the subject.  
Now to your question..That too is controversial. There are studies(?) that say yes. Eat alot of spicey foods and it will increase your Metabolic Rate. Other studies(?) say maybe a wee bit but not enough to make a significant difference. If weight loss is the basis of your question there are other factors more important, exercise for an example.
So I would say eat your spicey foods and look to other areas to increase your metabolism.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 26, 2007)

well said Uncle B, my thoughts precisely


----------



## lulu (Apr 26, 2007)

Uncle Bob speaks sense.  What I would add, however, is that spicey foods are  often more satisfying...small amounts big flavour  and some heat seems to satisfy just as much as a larger amount of plainer food.  I consider this helpful when trying to rein in my appetite


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Uncle Bob, that's basically been my take on it from the beginning. I do get tons of exercise and I eat pretty well so it's not like I'm looking to spicey stuff as my miracle fix. Lol. I was just wondering if anyone had some conclusive answers since I've heard such varied opinions on this topic.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 26, 2007)

UB makes sense.  Eat spicy food because it's great stuff, not as a magic elixer.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Apr 26, 2007)

*If spicy foods actually increased metabolism, I would burn more calories. Since I live on very spicy food, I'd weigh about 90 pounds. Uhhh I don't think the article is fact. I do know that much has been written about spicy food increasing  the endorphin level of your brain. This is what gives you a euphoric feeling of well being. I'll second that. Nothing makes me happier than a good well spiced meal.*


----------



## sattie (Apr 26, 2007)

Drama Queen said:
			
		

> *If spicy foods actually increased metabolism, I would burn more calories. Since I live on very spicy food, I'd weigh about 90 pounds. Uhhh I don't think the article is fact. I do know that much has been written about spicy food increasing the endorphin level of your brain. This is what gives you a euphoric feeling of well being. I'll second that. Nothing makes me happier than a good well spiced meal.*


 
LOL... I eat spicy all the time, I would be 10 pounds if that actually worked... I do think it increases mine a little, but nothing like where I could just sit and eat spicey food and burn a couple of pounds a day.  A brisk jog or walk of 3 to 4 miles four times a week does the trick!!!  That keeps my furnace going!


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 26, 2007)

there Are foods (all plant based) that can accelerate the met rate, but they`re not spices, and some of them aren`t even Legal.

Coffee or Tea are good examples as is the Kola nut.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 26, 2007)

Though spicey foods don't play a significant role in boosting metabolism, they are healthy in other ways.  Generally speaking, herbs and spices contain significant quantities of phyto-chemicals, antioxidents, and vitamins.  These substances help protect the body and the brain from harmful free-radicals.  But as Uncle B. stated, to get the full benefit from proper nutrition, a combination of aerobic and strength trainging exercises must be employed on a regular basis.  

No one thing is going to boost your health.  To make it simple, our bodies were designed to move and work, that is, to propell us around.  Our brains were designed to learn and to solve problems.  If we don't exercise our bodies, and challenge our brains, we decline more rapidly as we age.  There is nothing we can do to completely stop aging, and deteriorating.  But we can sure slow down the process, and enhance our life experience by maintaining healthy bodies and brains.  And don't forget to nourish your spirit while you're at it.  It helps your brain function better as you are more able to handle day-to-day stresses that can damage both body and brain.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 26, 2007)

Building more muscles in your body increases your metabolism


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 27, 2007)

Throwing aside all of the variables, as Uncle Bob noted, here is what I found regarding the use of cayenne pepper to increase calorie burning metabolism:

1 gram (about 1/2 teaspoon) of cayenne pepper will boost your calorie burning metabolism enough to burn off about 15 calories per day. The studies done in England used 3g - and the actual results ranged from 4-76 calories per day ... the 45 cal/day was the average they they came up with ... which translates into 15 cal per gram.

But, it's not all *that* simple ... increased capsaicin intake can slow fat metabolism in the liver which can alter cholesterol production and LDL/HDL triglyceride levels, and thus could mean your body absorbes less fats than normal ... but, it also depends on other factors like protein intake, and the protein sources.

You have a couple of alternatives to achieve the same goal:

1) eat fewer calories per day
2) take a walk around the block after dinner/supper


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

Michael in FtW:  Do you remember the book Eat Thin Live Longer?


----------

